# Головокружение при остеохондрозе ШОП



## Iris (10 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте, мне 30 лет. В январе этого года попала в  автоаварию, ушиб мягких тканей головы, правосторонний миозит мышц шеи, "хлыстовая травма", резкий удар головой влево, о боковое стекло автомобиля. В травмпункте дали заключение, ушиб мягких тканей головы, посттравматический миозит мышц шеи. Выписали кавинтон, диакарб, глицин, на шею шину Шанца. Я ничем не лечилась, боли в шее прошли сами, через 3-4 дня. Далее, через полтора месяца, после сильного стресса появился шум в правом ухе, было однократное легкое головокружение утром, в течение не более 1-2 мин., ещё через день сильное головокружение, потеря равновесия, как-будто находилась в невесомости, сильная дрожь, то жар, то озноб, сердцебиение, сама не передвигалась, температура 37,8, через два дня головокружение было только в положении сидя-стоя, в шее и плечах сильный дискомфорт, не могла приложить голову на подушку, все позы были неудобны, спала практически в сидячем положении. Лечилась в стационаре с диагнозом вестибулопатия, цервикокраниалгия вертеброгенная препаратами, кавинтон, магнезия, луцетам, затем амбулаторно в течение последних 8 месяцев мильгамма, циннаризин, вазобрал, алое, мовалис, мидокалм, мексиприм, гинго-билоба лазер на шейный отдел, гимнастика, массаж шейного отдела. Дискомфорт в шее периодически повторяется, головокружения и шум в ухе остаются и на сегодняшний день, больше напоминают потерю равновесия, дурноту в голове, когда смотрю в даль, дурнота в голове значительно усиливается, иногда бывает ощущение слабости в коленях, из-за чего нарушается равновесие, бывает немного плывут предметы, но это не то чтобы настоящее головокружение, предметы не вращаются. Потеря равновесия усиливается в темноте.  В сентябре после перенесенной ОРВИ состояние резко ухудшилось, головокружение усилилось, беспокоит тошнота и дискомфорт в шее и спереди и сзади тупые ноющие боли иногда отдают в основание черепа, в нижней части затылка можно нащупать болезненные точки, в плечах тяжесть, в шее ощущение, будто торчит нож. С марта днем держится температура 37.2-37.5, вечером и утром нет. *МРТ головной мозг:* Киста шишковидной железы. Признаки незначительной наружной гидроцефалии. МРТ артерий шеи-патологии не выявлено. *МРТ шейного отдела* - артроз унковертебральный, остеохондроз с наличием задних остеофитов, преимущественно С3,С4,С5. *УЗДГ сосудов головы *- признаки венозной дисгемии по позвоночным сплетениям. *РЭГ, Эхо, ЭЭГ*- признаки затруднения венозного оттока. Кровь, гормоны щитовидной железы, сердце в норме. Давление 110/70. Сейчас беспокоят периодические  головокружения, особенно при смене положения сидя-лежа, дрожь в теле, тошнота, усиливающиеся после приема пищи, при наклоне головы вниз выступают вены на лбу, после проходят только на 2-3 день, голова не болит, но есть ощущение дурноты, периодические мышечные боли в шее, преимущественно справа, шум в ухе, гул в голове, температура, состояние физической слабости, сердцебиения, темные круги под глазами, отечность лица. Симптомы частично снимаются уколом Мовалис, но только на несколько дней, затем всё повторяется. Сейчас на стационаре мне делают капельницы - актовегин, эмоксипин. Неделю назад стала замечать онемение рук ночью, и ног в положении сидя, и при подъеме с постели, когда вступаешь на стопы, чувствуется их покалывание. Обошла много врачей, все говорили, что это связано с сосудистой патологией, хотя за 8 месяцев лечения, довольно сильными сосудистыми препаратами конкретного улучшения не произошло. После чего сделала *МРТ сосудов головы – заключение: *вариант развития Виллизиева круга с задней тарифукацией по левой ВСА и передней тарифукацией по правой ВСА. Врач-невролог после МРТ направил на физиолечение ШО позвоночника. Заметила, если слегка нажать сзади на шейные позвонки головокружение усиливается, равновесие немного теряется, в коленках сразу возникает слабость. Конкретного диагноза так никто и не поставил. У лор врача была 6 раз, патологии не выявлено, по аудиограмме снижения слуха нет. Подскажите пожалуйста,  как мне выяснить причину моего состояния, почему врачи не могут мне помочь,  жить с такой головой очень тяжело. Какие обследования ещё можно пройти? К каким специалистам обратиться? Заранее благодарна!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2010)

> Потеря равновесия усиливается в темноте.



МРТ грудного отдла с захватом верхнепоясниного, так, что бы был виден весь спинной мозг.


----------



## Iris (11 Ноя 2010)

Большое спасибо за ответ, такой вид МРТ ещё не делала. Находясь в отчаянии после длительного и безуспешного лечения, просила сделать все возможные обследования, в том числе и это, но лечащий врач-невролог объяснила мне, что головокружения возникают в основном на фоне патологии шейного отдела позвоночника. На днях обращалась за помощью к ортопеду, врач подозревает, последствия "хлыстовой" травмы, выражающиеся синдромом позвоночной артерии, направил на рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами, в том числе через открытый рот, результат пока не получила, если причина после данного обследования так и не выявится, обязательно сделаю этот вид МРТ.


----------



## Iris (12 Ноя 2010)

Получила результаты рентгенограммы ШОП с функциональными пробами. 

Описание: Незначительный правосторонний сколиоз. Шейный лордоз сохранен. Высота дисков не снижена. Незначительный субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков, заострение задних краев и скошенность передневерхних тел преимущественно С2-С5 позвонков.
Функциональные пробы: Вперед-смещение С2-С3 и С4 позвонков до 1,5-2 мм. Назад-смещение тел С2-С3 до 2-х мм. Расстояние между зубовидным отростком С2 и боковыми массами С1 позвонков: справа-5 мм, слева-3 мм. Суставные поверхности С1-С2 конгруэнтио... (неразборчиво написано). 
*Заключение:* Начальные признаки остеохондроза ШОП, признаки гипермобильности С2-С5 ПДС. Признаки подвывиха С2 позвонка влево. (Прошу прощения, если что то не совсем правильно написано, почерк не разборчивый). 

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться, может ли мое состояние (головокружение, неутойчивость, шаткость, головные боли, тянущие боли в шее, шум в ухе и.т.д.) быть причиной подвывиха и нестабильности. Можно ли как то поправить состояние, вправить подвывих? К какому специалисту целесообразнее обратиться? Ортопед направила к спинальному нейрохирургу на консультацию. Спасибо!


----------



## abelar (12 Ноя 2010)

Iris написал(а):


> Помогите пожалуйста разобраться, может ли мое состояние (головокружение, неутойчивость, шаткость, головные боли, тянущие боли в шее, шум в ухе и.т.д.) быть причиной подвывиха и нестабильности. Можно ли как то поправить состояние, вправить подвывих? К какому специалисту целесообразнее обратиться? Ортопед направила к спинальному нейрохирургу на консультацию. Спасибо!


Классическая картина после автомобильно аварии. Именно так и именно таким образом это и проявляется.
Логика ортопеда, направившего Вас к нейрохирургу понятна. Нейрохирург,который,обычно что-то отрезает,а не вправляет подвывихи,пошлет Вас к неврологу. Это тоже понятно. Невролог, который ничего не вправляет и ничего не отрезает, пошлет Вас к аптекарю за синенькими укольчиками и красненькими таблеточками. Аптекарь выдаст вам липовую подделку, потому что бизнес...
Вам нужно обратиться к мануальному терапевту из бывших неврологов. Он проведет обследование, и соразмерно со своим опытом,практикой и пониманием патологии проведет (не "назначит", а проведет сам!!!) необходимое лечение. Вполне возможно, что выглядеть это будет как "вправление", репозиция", "подвывиха". Назовите как угодно. Но, все остальное, в Вашем конкретном случае, равносильно ничегонеделанью в хрупкой надежде, что все само рассосется. Правда,в процессе такого ожидания, неврологи любят отправлять пациента к психотерапевту. Чтобы не мешали работать...aiwanaiwan


----------



## Iris (13 Ноя 2010)

Уважаемый AIR, очень благодарна Вам за помощь, но сообщения в форуме не сохранились, об этом предупреждали. Буду ждать Вашего ответа, относительно, объяснения почему при подвывихе влево, боли преимущественно с правой стороны. Спасибо!

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Уважаемые доктора, подскажите пожалуйста, могу ли я возобновить занятия гимнастикой для шеи?, занималась с мая по сентябрь, по авторской программе Шишонина, комплекс очень нравится, хотя мышечный спазм никуда не делся, но после ззанятия чувствую себя лучше. И ещё, при выполнении растягивающих упражнений, ввиде наклона головы к правому плечу, при возврате в исходное положение всегда отчетливо слышен щелчок, где то в нижней части затылка, при выполнении остальных упражнений только похрустывание. Могу ли я навредить и усугубить положение, выполняя упражнения комплекса? Ваше мнение по поводу авторской программы Шишонина, стоит продолжать или лучше заменить, и на что? Огромное спасибо!

Добавлено через 7 минут
И ещё один мучающий вопрос, почему на МРТ шейного отдела, сделанном в августе этого года, нет даже упоминания про подвывих С2, обнаруженный на рентгене в ноябре этого года, правда рентген делали через рот, может в этом причина, но считала, что МРТ наиболее информативный вид диагностики?


----------



## AIR (14 Ноя 2010)

> подвывих С2, обнаруженный на рентгене в ноябре этого года, правда рентген делали через рот, может в этом причина,


Так и есть.


> И ещё, при выполнении растягивающих упражнений, ввиде наклона головы к правому плечу, при возврате в исходное положение всегда отчетливо слышен щелчок, где то в нижней части затылка, при выполнении остальных упражнений только похрустывание. Могу ли я навредить и усугубить положение, выполняя упражнения комплекса?


Однозначно, только во вред. В данном случае уражнения растягивают совершенно не там где нужно а там где и так уже имеется гипермобильность. Либо не так объяснили или вы не то поняли..:blush200:


> комплекс очень нравится, хотя мышечный спазм никуда не делся, но после ззанятия чувствую себя лучше


Судя по всему , чем дальше , тем улучшение будет ,,временнее,,.


> почему при подвывихе влево, боли преимущественно с правой стороны.


При резком движении произошла влево ротация позвонка с травматизацией (микронадрывы) натянувшихся мышц (расположенных справа) с последущим их укорочением , отёчностью и соответственно болезненностью... 


> может ли мое состояние (головокружение, неутойчивость, шаткость, головные боли, тянущие боли в шее, шум в ухе и.т.д.) быть причиной подвывиха и нестабильности


Скорее наоборот...:prankster2:


----------



## Iris (16 Ноя 2010)

Огромное спасибо, за ответ, многое стало ясно. С сегодняшнего дня буду ходить к мануальному терапевту, надеюсь, что поможет. Единственное, что настораживает, мануальный терапевт сказал, что в течение десяти дней нужно будет принимать НПВП (нимесил). Подскажите пожалуйста, так и должно быть?


----------



## Девушка (16 Ноя 2010)

А к какому мануальному терапевту вы пойдете?Как результаты?
То есть МРТ может и не обнаружить подвывих?IRIS ,а где вы делали рентген?


----------



## Iris (16 Ноя 2010)

Вчера была у нейрохирурга, кроме того, что ничего отрезать и привинчивать мне не надо, ничего не сказал. Рекомендовал пробовать различные методики, мануальную терапию, рефлексотерапию, иглоукалывание и.т.д. Скажите пожалуйста, можно ли мануальную терапию при наличии корешкового синдрома и синдрома позвоночной артерии?

Добавлено через 1 минуту
МРТ делают в определенных плоскостях, при этом подвывиха можно не увидеть, так объяснил врач!


----------



## AIR (16 Ноя 2010)

> можно ли мануальную терапию при наличии корешкового синдрома и синдрома позвоночной артерии?


Всё зависит от того, кто и каким образом будет проводить эту самую мануальную терапию... Это как архитектура - название одно и то же, а лепят кто как может...:blush200:


----------



## Iris (17 Ноя 2010)

Вчера прошла первую процедуру, утром сильно кружилась голова, к вечеру нормализовалось. Вчера, после процедуры, мышцы шеи были расслабленны, а сегодня уже опять спазм, опять тяжесть в плечах и тянущая боль, в ушах заложенность и шумит ещё больше. Скажите, пожалуйста, это нормально, так и должно быть после первой процедуры? И ещё вопрос, доктор, кот. делает мануал назначил принимать НПВП в течение 10 дней, в этом есть обоснованная необходимость?


----------



## AIR (17 Ноя 2010)

Комментировать ситуацию "не пощупав" так сказать самому и не видя как работает специалист не возможно....:blush200:  


> так и должно быть после первой процедуры?


Лично я стараюсь чтобы если подобные симптомы и появлялись то как можно мягче и короче... Но заранее предугадать реакцию конкретного организма бывает очень трудно.. При подобном проявлении лечение конечно корректируется. Необходимость назначения противовоспалительных преператов также наверное виднее на месте....aiwan


----------



## Viktor09 (17 Ноя 2010)

Iris написал(а):


> Лечилась в стационаре с диагнозом вестибулопатия, цервикокраниалгия вертеброгенная препаратами, кавинтон, магнезия, луцетам, затем амбулаторно в течение последних 8 месяцев мильгамма, циннаризин, вазобрал, алое, мовалис, мидокалм, мексиприм, гинго-билоба лазер на шейный отдел, гимнастика, массаж шейного отдела. Дискомфорт в шее периодически повторяется, головокружения и шум в ухе остаются и на сегодняшний день, больше напоминают потерю равновесия, дурноту в голове, когда смотрю в даль, дурнота в голове значительно усиливается, иногда бывает ощущение слабости в коленях, из-за чего нарушается равновесие, бывает немного плывут предметы, но это не то чтобы настоящее головокружение, предметы не вращаются. Потеря равновесия усиливается в темноте.


А препарат вестибо  Вам  не назначали. Он как раз улучшает состояние, если не совсем, то значительно уменьшает головокружение.


----------



## Iris (18 Ноя 2010)

Большое спасибо, за ответы, к вечеру, состояние улучшилось, а после массажа шеи, совсем было хорошо, НПВП принимаю. Сегодня есть незначительное головокружение, чуть тянет мышцы шеи. И ещё подскажите пожалуйста, у меня периодически бывают приступы плохого самочувствия или можно стказать дурноты, начитается это с тошноты, небольшого головокружения, потом седцебиение, дрожь в теле и мышечная слабость, в течение часа постепенно становится лучше, состояние очень похоже, как при отравлении, повторяется несколько раз в день, с разной интенсивностью. Что это может быть, тот самый синдром позвоночной артерии?

Добавлено через 19 минут


Viktor09 написал(а):


> А препарат вестибо  Вам  не назначали.


 Назначали в самом начале заболевания, значимых изменений в состоянии не наблюдала, но головокружение тогда было очень сильным, ходила только с поддержкой и с опущенной вниз головой, т.к. смотреть вперед и по сторонам было не возможно, головокружение усиливалось, появлялась потеря равновесия. Может стоит попробовать опять этот препарат. Но головокружение это симптом, а не заболевание. Хотелось бы пролечить основное заболевание, тогда симптомы могут прекратиться и без таблеток, тем более я на таблетках и капельницах все эти 8 месяцев, желудок уже не выдерживает, думаю и состояние печени оставляет желать лучшего, поэтому сейчас принимаю только самые необходимые препараты, для улучшения венозного оттока, т.к. голова тяжелая очень, наклоняться вниз вообще не возможно, в глазах либо темнеет, либо летают блестящие и черные мушки и это состояние тоже с марта этого года. Видимо причина всех неприятностей кроется именно в состоянии шейного отдела, т.к. проходила сильную сосудистую терапию, а симптомы остались . И ещё очень смущает, в инструкции Вестибо, одним из побочных явлении, указано именно головокружение.


----------



## Iris (23 Ноя 2010)

Прохожу лечение у мануального терапевта, выяснилось, что повреждена передняя лестничная мышца с правой стороны. После приемов мануальной терапии было обострение (головокружение, тошнота, тянущие боли в шее, заложенность ушей). Пришлось снимать обострение инъекциями мелоксикама. Заметила, что после инъекций, симптомы либо заметно ослабевают, либо совсем проходят, ни головокружения, ни тошноты в этот период не наблюдается. Исходя из этого, пришла к выводу, что проблема возможно в воспалительном процессе. Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли воспаление этой мышцы и сопутствующий ему отек, пережимать позвоночную артерию, нервные пучки, вену и нарушать кровообращение?  Можно ли пролечить это воспаление, НПВС хотя и хорошо помогают, но не продолжительно, к какому специалисту обратиться? Спасибо!


----------



## Iris (28 Ноя 2010)

Уважаемые доктора, подскажите пожалуйста, ответьте!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Ноя 2010)

Ваш мануальный терапевт обязан был лично ответить на все Ваши вопросы (если только это не "мануал").


----------



## Iris (28 Ноя 2010)

Спасибо, за ответ, посещала врача-ортопеда-травматолога, он же остеопат, он же мануальный терапевт. Только вот и он не знает в чем проблема. Говорит да, передняя лестничная мышца спазмирована, да есть гипермобильность С2-С5, но как можно это пролечить однозначного ответа не было, говорит попробуем массаж и ПИР, после которых боль теперь ещё и с левой стороны появилась, точно такая же, как и справа. Появилось чувство жжения сзади от основания черепа до плеч, небольшой шум и в левом ухе. Дело в том, что если даже ничего не делать (гимнастика, массаж, втирание мазей), но при этом делать инъекции Мовалис, головокружения и тошноты нет совсем, как только курс сделан, на второй день все симптомы возобновляются. Обошла много разных специалистов, но никто не смог определить, в чем причина. К кому теперь обращаться, к какому специалисту не знаю, и никто мне не может ничем помочь. :cray::cray:У самой есть мысль сделать электромиографию мышц шеи или может какое УЗИ, незнаю правда насколько это целесообразно.


----------



## Iris (10 Дек 2010)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, нестабильность шейного отдела можно исправить только путем укрепления мышечного корсета? Ни остеопат, ни мануальный терапевт тут действительно не поможет? Можно ли делать упражнения для укрепления мышц шеи, если мышцы находятся в постоянном напряжении, чувствуется тянущая боль?


----------



## Iris (25 Дек 2010)

Прошла лечение у кинезиолога, стало легче. Мышцы шеи меньше напряжены. Головокружение уменьшилось. Шум в ухе стал менее выраженным. Заметила, что после приема мидокалма, шум либо исчезает, либо становится еле уловим. Ещё хотела спросить есть ли необходимость в следующих обследованиях: слуховые вызванные потенциалы, вестибулярные потенциалы, электромиография? Насколько они информативны? Как можно выяснить, что конкретно вызывает синдром позвоночной артерии?


----------



## AIR (25 Дек 2010)

Извиняюсь, пропустил ваши вопросы за последнюю декаду ноября, если актуально, спрашивайте , отвечу..


> Как можно выяснить, что конкретно вызывает синдром позвоночной артерии?


На позвоночную артерию может влиять выраженный спазм передней лестничной мышцы, нижней косой мышцы головы а также нестабильность в позвонково-двигательных сегментах в основном уровня С3-С4, а также уровне С2-С3 и С4-С5.... В какой то мере может помочь доплерография сосудов шеи с так называемой "маятниковой пробой ".. Ну и пальпаторное исследование названных мышц и отделов шеи..


----------



## Iris (26 Дек 2010)

Спасибо за ответ, спазм передней лестничной мышцы присутствует, так же ещё сосцевидно-ключичной (могу ошибаться в правильном названии, за что извиняюсь). При малейшем волнении чувствую напряжение мышц справа сзади и в передней части, иногда тянет за ухом. Посещала остеопата, стало лучше, места прикрепления мышц к черепу стали не так болезненны, но спазм остается. Остеопат сказал что нестабильность, выявленная на рентгене, скомпенсированная, поэтому вряд ли может давать такие симптомы, как головокружение, шум в ухе. Доплер тоже делала, кроме затруднения венозного оттока по позвоночным сплетениям ничего не выявлено. Скажите, пожалуйста, как можно снимать спазм этих мышц самостоятельно, может быть существуют какие-либо упражнения, методики? Перевернув уже наверное весь интернет, по данному вопросу нашла вот эту информацию: В качестве самопомощи, с целью устранения напряжения нижних косых мышц головы, как наиболее частой причины головокружения, предлагаю следующее упражнение. Исходное положение: сидя перед столом. Верхним краем виска обопритесь о самый край стола (между ним и виском оставьте полотенце, чтобы не было так жестко). Руку, оказавшуюся со стороны лица, положите сверху на висок. Вдохните, задержав дыхание на вдохе на 5 с, медленно выдохните, оказывая легкое давление рукой на голову. Должно почувствоваться растяжение в верхней части шеи, на стороне, которая ниже. Если этого не произошло, поищите правильное для этого упражнения положение головы. Выполните то же на другую сторону. Повторяйте упражнение один - два раза в день в течение 3-4 дней. Людям с диагностированным, но не устраненным ротационным подвывихом первого шейного позвонка с целью профилактики напряженности нижних косых мышц головы это упражнение достаточно выполнять один раз в неделю. Есть ли смысл в выполнении данного упражнения? Существуют ли подобные упражнения для других мышц шеи?

Добавлено через 40 минут
При выполнении данного упражнения никакого растяжения мышц со стороны которая ниже не чувствую. Видимо выполняю технически не правильно.


----------



## AIR (28 Дек 2010)

> При малейшем волнении чувствую напряжение мышц справа сзади и в передней части, иногда тянет за ухом.


Мышцы так уже частично напряжены и чувствительны, что не только реагируют на длительную нагрузку, не только на переохлаждение но даже и на эмоциональное напряжение..
QUOTE]Остеопат сказал что нестабильность, выявленная на рентгене, скомпенсированная, [/QUOTE]
Не совсем понял что это означает - скомпенсирована ограничением подвижности в другом оделе?


> Доплер тоже делала, кроме затруднения венозного оттока по позвоночным сплетениям ничего не выявлено


А что? Нарушение венозного оттока - это ничего?:prankster2:


> Видимо выполняю технически не правильно


.
Я например из этой инструкции ничего не понял! А вы что нибудь поняли?:blush200:  Для того чтобы делать упражние для какой либо мышцы - необходимо точно знать где она находится и почувствовать её... Назойливо повторюсь - считаю эти интернет упражнения профанацией..:blush200: Только показать, рассказать , проконтролировать, снова показать и т.д...


----------



## Iris (28 Дек 2010)

Как понимаю, нарушение венозного оттока, это следствие мышечно-тонического синдрома, и пока не будет устранен последний, отток не восстановится. Или я не права? Я принимаю венотоники уже 10 месяцев, практически без перерыва, единственное, меняю детралекс на эскузан, и наоборот. Только вот эффекта от приема этих препаратов не вижу, вены на лбу и лице при наклоне вперед или вниз, как выступали, так и выступают, так же и черные вспышки в глазах при малейшей физической нагрузке тоже никуда не делись. Кроме этого лицо отекает и голова тяжелая, чувство налитости и распирания, бывают головные боли, боли в глазах и снижение остроты зрения. Может быть мне выписали не те препараты, либо они уже очень слабые? Правда ещё выписывали эуфиллин внутривенно, но я не прошла курс, понадеялась, что справлюсь без него. Врач функциональный-диагност вообще посоветовала вечером выпивать немножко коньяка, говорит он действует лучше всякого лекарства. :drinks:


----------



## AIR (28 Дек 2010)

> Как понимаю, нарушение венозного оттока, это следствие мышечно-тонического синдрома, и пока не будет устранен последний, отток не восстановится


Абсолютно верно!.good


> вены на лбу и лице при наклоне вперед или вниз, как выступали, так и выступают, так же и черные вспышки в глазах при малейшей физической нагрузке тоже никуда не делись. Кроме этого лицо отекает и голова тяжелая, чувство налитости и распирания, бывают головные боли, боли в глазах и снижение остроты зрения.


Проблемы этого же плана..:cray:


> Я принимаю венотоники уже 10 месяцев,


Да хоть двадцать!:blush200: Вены сдавлены механически, и пока это механическое препятствие не ликвидируете сосудистыми преператами можете хоть обпиться..:prankster2: 


> вечером выпивать немножко коньяка,


В этом есть житейский смысл..good В небольшой дозе это и есть лёгкий спазмолитик..:nyam: Обычно..


----------



## Iris (29 Дек 2010)

Благодарна за ответ, только не понятно следующее: Вены сдавлены механически, и пока это механическое препятствие не ликвидируете сосудистыми преператами можете хоть обпиться.
Сосудистую терапию, причем довольно серьезную, проходила в октябре, до этого в марте и июне, облегчение было на какое-то время, очень не продолжительное, примерно в течение двух недель, затем всё вернулось к изначальному состоянию. Вопрос: почему сосудистая терапия в моем случае не помогла? Может есть смысл сделать Мр-венографию головного мозга, может ли данное обследование помочь определить причину? И что делать со спазмом мышц, если ручному воздействию он почти не поддается?


----------



## Kotenok (29 Дек 2010)

Iris написал(а):


> .....только не понятно следующее: Вены сдавлены механически, и пока это механическое препятствие не ликвидируете сосудистыми преператами можете хоть обпиться.



Iris, прошу прощения. Но хочу помочь в понимании. т.к. проблемы практически одинаковы. Можешь почитать тему: https://www.medhouse.ru/forum4/thread3646-16.html  как раз речь и шла про это же.
Доктор AIR, при данном высказывание был(есть) прав. Я только сейчас это всё начала понимать. Пыталась найти способ снять это всё лекарственными препаратами, но что то мало что получилось. Облегчение может и наступает но не надолго, т.к. на момент прохождения лечения находимся на больничном, а следовательно лишний раз можно полежать, отдохнуть. А когда на работе, какой полежать, отдохнуть? Даже пресесть иной раз некогда....
Сосудистая терапия в данном случае не особо поможет так как идет сдавление вен, артерий и др в позвоночном столбе и отходящих от него нерв. Т.е здесь надо стараться убрать неблагоприятные факторы усиливающие эти проявления.  При нестабильности середины шейного позвонково-двигательных сегментах в основном уровня С3-С4, а также уровне С2-С3 и С4-С5.... При длительной нагрузке увеличивается нагрузка на на сегмент С0-С1-С2 и мышцы суставов головы и нижний отдел позвоночника. Т.е надо стараться на середину шейного отдела не давать нагрузку!!! 

Постарайтесь ограничить себя за работой на компьютере ( а от него лучше на время уйти вообще), побольше двигаться и находиться на свежем воздухе.

Вот как то так. Доктор AIR, прошу прощения если что-то написала не правильно. :blush200:
Удачи!


----------



## Iris (29 Дек 2010)

kATZ написал(а):


> Постарайтесь ограничить себя за работой на компьютере ( а от него лучше на время уйти вообще), побольше двигаться и находиться на свежем воздухе.


Спасибо, за интерес, за помощь! Только вот работа на компьютере, является основной. Думаю это не выход из положения. Побольше двигаться пока тоже не совсем получается, т.к. при физ. нагрузке шум в голове становится невыносим, симптомы усугубляются. А выхода пока не вижу!


----------



## Kotenok (29 Дек 2010)

Iris написал(а):


> Спасибо, за интерес, за помощь! Только вот работа на компьютере, является основной. Думаю это не выход из положения. Побольше двигаться пока тоже не совсем получается, т.к. при физ. нагрузке шум в голове становится невыносим, симптомы усугубляются. А выхода пока не вижу!:cray:



Iris, главное не отчаивайтесь. Выход можно и нужно искать.

На счет компьютера постарайтесь по чаще делать перерывы в работе за компьютером. Это всё я прошла у меня она тоже была основной. Сейчас был шанс и я им воспользовалась и сменила работу. Тоже думала идти не куда.  
Компьютер большую роль играет когда за ним долго сидишь.
 Во-первых, нагрузка на весь позвоночник, а сидеть правильно не всегда получается. Во-вторых, нагрузка на глаза, а от этого тоже могут усилиться ГБ и головокружение. 
Я после 12 часовой работы за компьютером приходила домой и только до кровати добираласьголова как кирпич была. Стала понимать, что так больше нельзя издеваться над своим организмом.
Удачи!

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Конечно понимаю, что каждый выбирает свой путь решения.


----------



## AIR (29 Дек 2010)

Ой держите меня, чичас зазнаюсь!!yahoo Кромеме меня, ни у кого на форуме ассистентов нет! good Круто:drinks: Катюша хоть и медленно, но уверенно двигается к просветлению!:nyam: Совершенно верно - напряжённые, укороченные, отёчные ( иногда ) мыщцы механически сдавливают проходящие между ними ( ними и костями и т.д. ) сосудисто-нервные пучки ухужшая кровоток... Так как атрериальная кровь подаётся под давлением, а венозная оттекает самотёком под небольшим отрицательным давлением, то в первую очередь страдает именно венозный отток и только позднее подключается нарушение артериального кровообращения... Что толку расширять сосуды, если они сжаты мышцами.. Необходимо расслаблять именно эти мышцы.


> И что делать со спазмом мышц, если ручному воздействию он почти не поддается?


Вот как раз именно ручным воздействием в подавляющем большинстве запущенных случаев только и можно помочь.  Для этого необходим сущий пустяк - у работающего руками должна быть своя работающая голова ( знание, умение, опыт ), а вот это в наше время уже редкость..:blush200: Большинство умеет только теоретизировать.. И нужны руки, чтобы прочувствовать эти самые спазмированные пучки, распространённость их, глубину залегания и многое другое... Вобщем много могу высказываться на эту тему..


> Может есть смысл сделать Мр-венографию головного мозга, может ли данное обследование помочь определить причину?


Можно хоть на голову встать - результакт будет одинаков. Прошу прощения за грубость , но по моему  причина не ясна только вам и тому кто вас лечит..:blush200:
Переспросите у Катерины - она ещё раз объяснит..:nyam: Ну, ежели мне не верите...:cray:


----------



## Kotenok (29 Дек 2010)

AIR написал(а):


> Ой держите меня, чичас зазнаюсь!!yahoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (29 Дек 2010)

kATZ написал(а):


> Конечно понимаю, что каждый выбирает свой путь решения.



Думаю стоит подлечить нервную систему, т.к. именно она активным образом учавствует в формировании мышечного спазма, из-за которого всё проблемы. Кроме этого замечаю за собой, что совсем не умею расслабляться, голова и шея находятся в постоянном напряжении, особенно когда понервничаю, замечаю, что в виски и голову вступает, и в мышцах шеи в это время острые колющие точечные боли, даже мышцы лица очень напряжены, затем когда чуть отпустит начинается головная боль, похожая на головную боль напряжения, сжимающая или болит половина головы, со стороны где имеется патология в шее. Поняв это, принудительно пытаюсь расслабить мышцы, только пока плохо получается. Вот как то так!


----------



## Kotenok (29 Дек 2010)

Iris написал(а):


> Кроме этого замечаю за собой, что совсем не умею расслабляться, голова и шея находятся в постоянном напряжении, особенно когда понервничаю, замечаю, что в виски и голову вступает, и в мышцах шеи в это время острые колющие точечные боли, даже мышцы лица очень напряжены, затем когда чуть отпустит начинается головная боль, похожая на головную боль напряжения, сжимающая или болит половина головы, со стороны где имеется патология в шее. Поняв это, принудительно пытаюсь расслабить мышцы, только пока плохо получается. Вот как то так!



А раслабляться надо учиться,  легче будет первоначально и Вам, вашей шеи и голове в том числе. 

Я для себя когда работала  за компьютером и привязана была к рабочему месту нашла на форуме тему: зарядка для ленивых от ELL. Выбросила то, что не получиться сделать в связи с обстановкой, а всё остальное даже с клиентом на линии.Правда трубка (или наушники) ограничивали далеко от стала не оттойдёшь. А затем и пол отдела подхватили данную зарядку. даже думали физ.минутку ввести. Вот только теперь без меня делают! 
Называется хочешь жить умей вертеться. Удачи.


----------



## Iris (29 Дек 2010)

kATZ написал(а):


> А раслабляться надо учиться


Учусь, только вот получается это далеко не всегда, пробовала аутотренинги, релаксацию и.т.п. Антидепрессанты меня тоже не берут, единственное помню было легче с беллотаминала, но он мне не подходит, на третий день приема начинается тахикардия.


----------



## Kotenok (29 Дек 2010)

Iris, попробуйте классику, звуки природы (на работе через плеер или на компе). Вечером ну по крайне мере можно теплую ванну минут так на 30, можно конечно и днём. Если есть возможность. Зарядку для глаз, тоже помогает. Ну и в конце концов лечь и дать раслабиться всему позвоночнику и мышцам.
И ещё если есть возможность из обуви исключите коблуки.


----------



## Iris (29 Дек 2010)

AIR написал(а):


> Прошу прощения за грубость , но по моему  причина не ясна только вам и тому кто вас лечит.



Причина то ясна, и методы ее усранения тоже ясны. Испробовала на себе и мануального терапевта и остеопата. Каждый пощупал, покрутил, понажимал. Первый состояние усугубил, второй значительно облегчил, только вот тянущие боли и напряжение периодически возвращаются. Идти ещё к какому то специалисту в этой области, наверное, не имеет смысла. Ну или хотя бы через какое то время. Только вот в нашем городе, специалистов хороших мало, если не сказать, что их вообще нет.
Ещё объясните, пожалуйста, мне не образованной, после техник остеопата шум в ухе стал еле слышен, но больше слышится теперь звон, как-будто маленький колокольчик звенит, еле уловимо, до этого было монотонное шипение. С чем это может быть связано?. Ещё заметила мидокалм дает такой же эффект, даже шум бывает совсем проходит. Может это мышца какая в расслабленном состоянии ослабляет давление на пережатый участок сосуда, а шум, это движение крови?


----------



## Kotenok (29 Дек 2010)

Да ещё, антидепресанты в этом случаи не выход из положения. Мне раз их назначали, пропила3 месяца, а толку? У врача спрашиваю:"а какой эффект должен быть?". Я отвечаю сразу никакого действия на мой организм это не оказало., после этого больше не назначают. Попробуйте всё таки заняться шеей. Следить за нагрузкой на шейный отдел. Прислушайтесь к рекомендациям врачей форума.


----------



## Iris (29 Дек 2010)

AIR написал(а):


> Переспросите у Катерины - она ещё раз объяснит..:nyam: Ну, ежели мне не верите...:cray:


А что переспрашивать? Я сама на себе уже всё испробовала, не помогает ничего. А бедная Катерина все силы тратит на борьбу с болезнью, но результата я так и не увидела, прочитав ее ветку. День лучше, день хуже, а хочется стабильности, знаете как это состояние выматывает! Я конечно понимаю, что всё индивидуально, и лечение нужно подбирать, но когда на это уходят не месяцы, а годы, и не видно этому конца, становится ооочень грустно, тем более в таком возрасте.

Добавлено через 4 минуты


kATZ написал(а):


> Попробуйте всё таки заняться шеей. Следить за нагрузкой на шейный отдел. Прислушайтесь к рекомендациям врачей форума.


Спасибо Вам! Шеей занимаюсь практически каждый день, гимнастика, самомассаж и вроде всё ничего, до следующего нервного напряжения. А не нервничать по нашей жизни, так это значит не жить. К рекомендациям врачей форума не только прислушиваюсь, но и выполняю.

[


----------



## Kotenok (29 Дек 2010)

Iris написал(а):


> А что переспрашивать? Я сама на себе уже всё испробовала, не помогает ничего. А бедная Катерина все силы тратит на борьбу с болезнью, но результата я так и не увидела, прочитав ее ветку. День лучше, день хуже, а хочется стабильности, знаете как это состояние выматывает! Я конечно понимаю, что всё индивидуально, и лечение нужно подбирать, но когда на это уходят не месяцы, а годы, и не видно этому конца, становится ооочень грустно, тем более в таком возрасте.


Iris результат есть, но сейчас двигаюсь к закреплению. И стараюсь уйти от головной боли. Вот с этим небольшие проблемки. Но да, я унывать не умею. 
Да, согласна стабильности хочется - но до этого надо дойти и всё подобрать в плоть до упражнений, режима дня и прочее. У меня немного не получается корректировать нагрузку, т.к человек я можно так сказать непоседа (могу пробежаться, могу прыгнуть), а потом подумать, что делаю не правильно Но с этим надо тоже научиться жить. Наверно читала я даже сессию сдала всю на отлично, а бошка не отпускала, а учителя требует и даже контрольные писала от руки, а брат затем набирал на компе. ничего прорвались. За 10 лет болезни научилась и экзамены сдавать и работать, но где-то и по болеть приходилось. но сбоем прохожу и здесь надеюсь всё получиться. Теперь относительно причина ясна. 
Вот унывать точно не надо, будет ещё сложнее выйти из этого состояния. прошла это в 2003 году. Вам не советую. Мне сейчас может и плохо, но даже на больничный не сожусь, стараюсь все подобрать в активном режиме, а не в покои. в покои мне всегда становится легче. Сейчас вот праздники 11 дней отдыха, постараюсь отлежаться, но не допостельного режима все дни. Планы очень серьёзные  и с друзьями и с одногруппниками встретится.  Так уж вот так. Жизнь продолжается и планы на неё тоже. yahoo


----------



## Iris (29 Дек 2010)

Ещё хотелось бы уточнить, иногда чувствуется боль по передней стороне шеи при зевании, иногда больно горло при проглатывании пищи и даже просто при разговоре, так же отдает в челюстной сустав и ближе к виску, при этом обычно заложенность в ухе с этой же стороны. Спазм какой мышцы может давать подобную боль?


----------



## Iris (22 Янв 2011)

Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться, дело в том, что последний месяц чувствовала себя очень хорошо, мышцы не беспокоили, головокружений не было, только периодически легкая нестабильность в голове. Чуть больше недели назад, пришлось самой расчищать снег на улице, где-то около 2-часов, на следующий день шея начала беспокоить, а именно, сзади вверху, где нижняя часть затылка соединяется с шеей, посередине есть ямочка, вот здесь чувствуется боль, еще чуть ниже и немного правее, еще болят места прикрепления мышц к черепу справа, соединение между шеей и плечом, мышца по передней стороне шеи и ещё боль где то под ключицей. Всю эту неделю натирала мазью Найз. Но вчера резко стало хуже, как будто волна прошла по затылку и опустилась в плечи, после этого мышцы стали, как камень, даже не могла нормально выпрямить плечи, затем появилось головокружение, как будто пола нет под ногами, боялась упасть, перед этим ощущением, в глазах расплывалась картинка, не было четкости, правое ухо опять заложило и появился шум. Я выпила мидокалм и танакан. После немного отпустило. Обращалась к врачу, назначил опять кучу сосудистых препаратов и фонофорез с гидрокортизоном. Помогите разобраться в ситуации, прокоментируйте, пожалуйста, действительно ли это синдром позвоночной артерии? И хотелось бы узнать в данной ситуации с чем лучше делать фонофорез, с гидрокортизоном, или же, как рекомендует физиотерапевт-эуфиллин с карипазимом? Есть ли смысл делать уколы Диклофенак?, назначенные врачом, т.к. за последние 6 месяцев прошла 4 курса Амелотекса, слышала,что все НПВП очень агрессивны, и увлекаться ими нельзя. Заранее благодарна, всем откликнувшимся!


----------



## AIR (22 Янв 2011)

Просто немного перегрузиля мышцы, на следующий день они оказались немного напряжены, отёчны, вот и полезла симптоматика... К позвоночной артерии это отношения не имеет ( моё мнение )... Немного покоя, уюта - отёчность станет поменьше , мышцы немного расслабятся и станет полегче..  Этому помогут и физиотерапия и др...


----------



## Iris (23 Янв 2011)

Спасибо огромное, уважаемый доктор AIR, что бы я без Вас делала! Физиотерапию пока не разрешили, без письменного разрешения эндокринолога т.к. обнаружили узел в щитовидной железе. :cray:
Скажите, пожалуйста, просто не совсем понимаю, если это не синдром позвоночной артерии, что собственно, подтверждают сделанные обследования, т.е. все артерии проходимы и кровоток не нарушен, как ни странно, даже не подтвердилась вертебробазилярная недостаточность, т.к. нижние отделы снабжаются, так же как и верхние, в связи с этим вопрос: Это пережимаются симпатические сплетения, проходящиена уровне ШОП, еще слышала про рецепторы, отвечающие за нахождение тела в пространстве? Интересная всё таки болезнь, даже названия нет?, и обследования ничего не показывают, а симптоматика не отступает почти уже год. Сегодня боль немного перешла на левую сторону. С головой опять плохо, появилось ощущение дэреала, головокружение при поворотах с одного бока на другой в лежачем положении, при смене положения лежа-сидя. Стоя тоже бывает немного ведет. Порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, что можно предпринять, если физио и массаж противопоказаны? Принимаю эскузан, продолжаю мазь Найз, уже 10 день, когда мышцы каменеют Мидокалм разово. Спасибо!


----------



## AIR (23 Янв 2011)

Противопоказаны стимулирующие действия, раздражающие. Массаж также очень расплывчатое понятие, миллион всяких разновидностей, кроме того у каждого массажиста имеются свои, только ему присущие особенности работы... Каждый метод необходимо рассматривать только применительно к конкретному пациенту. По отношению к вам могу рассуждать только заочно, на основании только предоставленного вами материала... Имеется напряжение мышц суставов головы и не только : 


> а именно, сзади вверху, где нижняя часть затылка соединяется с шеей, посередине есть ямочка, вот здесь чувствуется боль, еще чуть ниже и немного правее, еще болят места прикрепления мышц к черепу справа, соединение между шеей и плечом, мышца по передней стороне шеи и ещё боль где то под ключицей.


здесь и трапецивидная мышца и полуостистая мышца шеи и грудинно-ключично-сосцевидная и лестничные - передняя, средняя и возможно задняя. И это только навскидку , по вашему описанию. А при осмотре картина может быть несколько иная..:blush200: Соответственно и заочные рекмендации могут оказаться неточными и недостаточно эффективными... Применять можно и ПИР ( постизометрическая релаксация ), прессуру (( миотерапия ) , а можно использовать и их сочетание. Можно и такой приём как растяжение и протяжение.... Многие специалисты расскажут о подобных методиках доступней и подробней чем я...:blush200: Удачи aiwan


----------



## Iris (24 Янв 2011)

Огромное спасибо, за помощь! Как считаете стоит пробовать рефлексотерапию, будет ли в моем случае эффект?


----------



## AIR (24 Янв 2011)

> Как считаете стоит пробовать рефлексотерапию, будет ли в моем случае эффект?


Однозначно можно! Но именно в вашем случае она противопоказана! Уточните у лечащего врача.  Можно использовать местные точки меридианов желчного  пузыря, мочевого пузыря, да итдалённые будут весьма полезны... Ну, вобщем есть что применить. Но опять же уточню, что эффект в огромной степени зависит не от применяемого метода, а от применяемого доктора...:blush200: Удачи aiwan


----------



## Iris (24 Янв 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Но именно в вашем случае она противопоказана


 Полагаю, всё из-за той же щитовидки? Ещё рекомендовали гирудотерапию, думаю из-за нарушения венозного оттока. Но пока не вдохновилась, поскольку всё равно этот отток не нормализуется, пока есть проблема в мышцах. Подскажите, моё головокружение, скорее всего шейное? И можно ли, применять сухое тепло, с наличием, спазма, боли, отека? Ещё вопрос, давно мучающий, можно ли заниматься гимнастикой, например с легкими гантельками, исключая конечно наклоны вниз, из-за всё того же нарушения оттока? Вообще посещает мысль, не прокачать ли хорошенько эти мышцы, может поможет?, с другой стороны страшновато, не возникнет ли ещё больший спазм?Спасибо!


----------



## Iris (31 Янв 2011)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, консультировалась ещё у одного невролога, который изучив снимки и историю болезни, сделал заключение, что всё лечение назначенное ранее, (т.е. сосудистые препараты), действительно назначено правильно, но оно никогда не приведёт к выздоровлению. Врач, выслушав мои жалобы, пришел к выводу, что у меня имеется дисфункция мускулатуры черепа, шеи и лица с повышением тонуса апоневроза головы и вероятность функциональных блоков краниовертебрального перехода, что в свою очередь, является источником головных болей, головокружений и нарушением венозного оттока. Рекомендовано сделать КТ краниовертебрального перехода и УЗДГ сосудов с проведением функциональных проб, далее лечение у мануального терапевта, с вероятностью разрешения ситуации без медикаментов. Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться, есть ли смысл делать КТ краниовертебрального перехода, если сделаны МРТ головной мозг, шейный отдел? Может ли быть проблема действительно в предположениях врача? Заранее благодарна!


----------



## Девушка (3 Фев 2011)

Iris? очистите ваш ящик,не могу послать личное сообщение!aiwan


----------



## Kotenok (7 Сен 2011)

Здравствуй Iris, рассказывай как дела со здоровьем.


----------



## Iris (7 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте, я до сих пор лечусь, и до сих пор причина моих страданий никому не понятна. Невролог от меня отказалась, сказав что она сделала всё возможное. Состояние не улучшалось, а наоборот добавились боли в области шеи теперь и слева. После любой физической нагрузки, и справа, и слева чуть выше виска выступают извитые вены, они напряжены и пульсируют, это место начинает болеть, боль отдает в глаз и под глаз, бровь, ухо, челюстной сустав, зубы, горло и шею. Боль монотонная,тянущая, охватывает ровно половину головы. Немного снимат боль аспирин+парацетамол. Но обычно если боль началась, она будет до конца дня и пройдет лишь после ночного сна. Бывает боль остается на несколько дней, потом на несколько дней проходит. Выступившие вены проходят постепенно через 3-5 дней. Дотрагиваться до них больновато. Плюс ко всему добавился спазм желчного пузыря. Заметила, когда наклоняю голову вперед, чтобы подбородок достал до ямки, в области печени сильно тянет, иногда появляется несильная боль. Далее после невролога пошла лечиться к ортопеду-травматологу. Который сказал, что мышцы шеи очень напряжены. Сделал 10 сеансов массажа и десять мануалок. Голова после этого стала легче поворачиваться в сторону и больше отклоняться в бок, но боли и головокружения так и не прошли. Через месяц мне сделали блокаду в мышцы шеи, на 6 месяцев, делали в пять точек, пока только справа, эта сторона болит больше и чаще. Болезненность в местах блокады пропала, но боли в половине головы, так и продолжают беспокоить. И головокружение на прежнем уровне.Мало того, теперь я не могу заниматься гимнастикой для шеи, после занятия, на следующий день головокружение заметно усиливается, и немного проходит через 2-3 дня, так же появляется небольшая боль за ухом справа и в области шеи. Так же бросила заниматься на эллиптическом тренажере, т.к. после него появляется боль в области шеи, нижней части головы и плечах. Не понимаю почему блокада дала обратный эффект? Как мне теперь укреплять мышцы шеи и вообще хоть немного заниматься спортом? Раньше после занятий, наоборот состояние улучшалось, а теперь ... Неужели все 6 месяцев, пока действует блокада, мне нельзя заниматься? Я думала наоборот смогу за это время привести мышцы в порядок. И что делать с головной болью? Вот и сегодня, просто несла пакет с продуктами, киллограм 5-6 не больше, и недолго, после этого тянет в месте перехода шеи в плечо, ближе к спине и заболел левый висок, появилась оглушенность уха слева, т.к. пакет несла в левой руке. Что со мной не понимаю, и почему никто не может помочь уже 1,5 года? Может хоть какие рекомендации дадите, что делать дальше, я буду очень благодарна.


----------



## гармония тела (29 Окт 2011)

1.5 года - ерунда, я 5-ый год пошел, как ищу СВОЕГО врача.
С ужасом, но жива до сих пор, и хожу сама и работаю, как могу.


----------



## Эссочка (1 Май 2012)

Здравствуйте! У меня подобная проблема. Хотела бы поинтересоваться как вы избавились от потери равновесия. А то я уже 3й месяц не могу одна по улице ходить.только с поддержкой. Была у трех мануальщиков. Завтра записываюсь к третьему, можно сказать последняя надежда. Неврологи меня также безрезультатно отфутболивают. Качаю каждый день мышцы живота, для поддержки мышц позвоночника, уже не знаю, что и делать но равновесие не восстанавоивается. По дому еще хожу,  а  вот на улице не могу, теряюсь, качает.


----------



## гармония тела (8 Май 2012)

Эссочка написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! У меня подобная проблема. Хотела бы поинтересоваться как вы избавились от потери равновесия. .


Могу о себе сказать - теперь бывает качает, но при случае низкого давления.
Что делала - посетила Абеля А.В. + прошла курс лечения от панических атак))..удачи Вам))


----------



## Эссочка (12 Май 2012)

А кто такой Абель А.В.? И какое лечение Вам назначили от панических атак? И кто назначал?


----------



## Kotenok (12 Май 2012)

Абель А. В. на форуме ник abelar.


----------



## гармония тела (12 Май 2012)

Эссочка написал(а):


> А кто такой Абель А.В.? И какое лечение Вам назначили от панических атак? И кто назначал?


Абель Александр Вячеславович - наберите в поисковике, занимается неврологией, детской и взрослой, здесь под ником - abelar..
От панических атак - антидепрессанты - полгода два, + еще полгода другие антидепрессанты, назначал невролог с терапевтом. Симптомы - сильное сердцебиение, резкое повышение давления, онемение руки, головокружение до предобморочного состояния, мурашки по всему телу, першение в горле, ощущение нехватки воздуха, жуткий страх, дошло до того, что я одна в транспорте не могла ездить.
Очень, очень желаю Вам скорейшего выздоровления))
Напишите здесь Абелю, он отвечает всем))


----------



## Эссочка (13 Май 2012)

Что то я не могу найти такого врача через поисковик, чтобы написать ему лично((


----------



## Kotenok (13 Май 2012)

Эссочка написал(а):


> Что то я не могу найти такого врача через поисковик, чтобы написать ему лично((


Вот ссылка:www.medhouse.ru/members/1394/


----------



## Эссочка (13 Май 2012)

Спасибо огромное!


----------



## Эссочка (13 Май 2012)

Уточните пожалуйста! То есть Вы лечились одними таблетками антидепрессантами от панических атак и всё? И в течение какого времени стало лучше? перестало шатать??


----------



## Эссочка (13 Май 2012)

И что у Вас за ситуация была? Не могу найти.


----------



## гармония тела (13 Май 2012)

Эссочка написал(а):


> Что то я не могу найти такого врача через поисковик, чтобы написать ему лично((


Добрый вечер. Нет, чтобы ему написать - это здесь наверху вкладка "врачи", там найдете - abelar.
А в поисковике - просто ознакомиться - Абель Александр Вячеславович, прописана его лицензия, чем занимается, адрес и степени..))
я сегодня только от него..у меня лестничная мышца бывает стягивает где не надо..доктор вправляет как надо..))


----------



## гармония тела (13 Май 2012)

Эссочка написал(а):


> И что у Вас за ситуация была? Не могу найти.


Элла, посмотрите раздел "Переписки", там у меня много чего понаписано..почти вся жизнь за последние 4 года..))


----------



## bartonn (26 Янв 2017)

У меня точно такой диагноз, и лестничная в спазме, когда делаю зарядку или поднимаю руку выше уровня плеча , мышца еще больше спазмируется. Был у остеопата, он мне ее расслабил, сон улучшился , с каждым днем становись все лучше и лучше, потом был стресс и сразу она вошла в спазм , пришел к остеопату все рассказал , сказал лечить нервы у психотерапевта, пока -  безуспешно ((


----------



## leo1980 (26 Янв 2017)

bartonn написал(а):


> У меня точно такой диагноз, и лестничная в спазме, когда делаю зарядку или поднимаю руку выше уровня плеча , мышца еще больше спазмируется. Был у остеопата, он мне ее расслабил, сон улучшился , с каждым днем становись все лучше и лучше, потом был стресс и сразу она вошла в спазм , пришел к остеопату все рассказал , сказал лечить нервы у психотерапевта, пока -  безуспешно ((


а чем нервы лечите, какими АД?


----------



## bartonn (31 Янв 2017)

Таблетки писать не буду, так как самолечение это большое зло.


----------

